# Looking for drill ideas for beginner



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

go through shot sequence,draw back - aim - hold on target for 6 to 8 sec. or
until pin float starts to break down. then let down!
repeat 8 to 10 times before each practice session.

->>>>------------------> check out - Padgett Archery.com


----------



## longcruise (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been doing that pretty much exactly and it has improved everything in my form.


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

I would also add blank bale shooting. Just get about 5 feet from the target and just concentrate on making a clean shot. Don't aim, just concentrate on making a clean shot. Good luck!!!!!!!!
Also number your arrows, if the fliers are the same ones, check the arrows.


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

blank baling is ok, to work on release triggering (if you stand very close to bale for saftey.) with eyes closed.
just focus on how & what your doing with your release. that's it - your just working on feel, an how your working
your release. 
then you NEED to add an aim point ! stand as close as you do for your blank bale. but now you are aiming !
now you work on your shot sequence. the point is to be so close to your target that it is easy to hit. start out 
with one arrow. you are not worried about missing. you can focus on getting your shot sequence down. this also
helps to eliminate the need to let the arrow go the moment your pin touches the target. work this into the start 
of your practice routine. you WILL feel a calmness to your shot sequence. do this for awhile (week) then move 
back a few feet & repeat. after awhile (week) add a couple more arrows. i shoot 3 arrows at 3 different spot.
if you shoot the same spot this close you will shoot arrows. over time keep moving back,repeat. soon your shootin' 
at 20+ yards with ease.
add this and the above, #2 post - draw - aim - hold - then go into the rest of your practice routine .
->>>>----------------------> you WILL see improvement !!


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

I always work on slowing myself down and holding pin on target for a little longer. Triple checking level, anchor point etc.. before release.


----------

